# Hunting > Hunting >  Hey all you Wellington slackers

## Ben Waimata

what's all this then? Deer running wild in your backyard and you're letting them go?

https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-...oamrT4KuVPlmnU

----------


## MAC

I saw that on the news crack up - I said to the kids time for a holiday  :Have A Nice Day:  to the hunt valley sorry the hutt valley

----------


## Finnwolf

Never knew Wellington had whitetail deer but that’s what the TV showed at the start of the item :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## vulcannz

We're not usually allowed to hunt around there. Same with the fringes of the Aka's.

----------


## ebf

Old story, they recycle it every couple of years... must be a slow news day  :Psmiley: 

Lots of deer poking their heads into properties in Stokes Valley, Naenae, and Wainuiomata.

Local and regional council have a team of guys dealing with the naughty bambis. Met some guys at the local NZDA range who were busy sighting in thermal units for a job in one of the Welly proper cemeteries...

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Old story, they recycle it every couple of years... must be a slow news day 
> 
> Lots of deer poking their heads into properties in Stokes Valley, Naenae, and Wainuiomata.
> 
> Local and regional council have a team of guys dealing with the naughty bambis. Met some guys at the local NZDA range who were busy sighting in thermal units for a job in one of the Welly proper cemeteries...


Yeah I know it's old news, and an ongoing problem, but also amusing.  I mostly posted this for the pure hypocrisy factor, I found fallow deer droppings on my lawn a couple of months ago so I'm hardly in a position to be calling anyone else 'slacker'.

----------


## Ftx325

> Old story, they recycle it every couple of years... must be a slow news day 
> 
> Lots of deer poking their heads into properties in Stokes Valley, Naenae, and Wainuiomata.
> 
> Local and regional council have a team of guys dealing with the naughty bambis. Met some guys at the local NZDA range who were busy sighting in thermal units for a job in one of the Welly proper cemeteries...


had the same sort of thing happen here . A young stag was running down the road in a local suburb and the cemetery is a magnet for deer . It backs onto a valley where no hunting is permitted but I believe they now send people in every so often when it becomes overrun in the area .
Just wish they'd call me .....  :Wink:

----------


## Moutere

Quite common up the Marsden Valley and Ngawhatu now apparently.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Yeah I know it's old news, and an ongoing problem, but also amusing.  I mostly posted this for the pure hypocrisy factor, I found fallow deer droppings on my lawn a couple of months ago so I'm hardly in a position to be calling anyone else 'slacker'.


You think fallow droppings on your lawn is bad. I find them in the lounge if someone leaves a door open.

----------


## Martin358

i used to get a day permit for the hill between wainui and eastbourne, lots of deer there, also lots of grow plots

----------


## Pixie Z

Buddy of mine moved to the lower end of Stokes Valley a year or so ago and he sees deer on the road outside his place almost weekly. Saw a video a month or so back of a deer running down the motorway by the Tawa offramp too.

----------


## Finnwolf

I would expect somebody with a suppressor, subs and night vision would  get a few of those deer?

----------


## Bol Tackshin

I saw 4 from my deck a few months ago, and had a serious case of itchy trigger finger. However,  cool heads prevailed - I quite like having my firearm licence.

----------


## Shearer

Sounds like a bow would be a good option.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> I would expect somebody with a suppressor, subs and night vision for o get a few of those deer?


Yep,  but they had better work for Greater Wellington Regional Council, or there's a good chance they would be dobbed in.

----------


## paremata

> Old story, they recycle it every couple of years... must be a slow news day 
> 
> Lots of deer poking their heads into properties in Stokes Valley, Naenae, and Wainuiomata.
> 
> Local and regional council have a team of guys dealing with the naughty bambis. Met some guys at the local NZDA range who were busy sighting in thermal units for a job in one of the Welly proper cemeteries...


According to Ivan they've shot 57 so far this year.

Also, can we  get your old avatar back? The double amputee cockroach reminds me of Stevodog.

----------


## Ned

Saw these running above red rocks last year.


Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

Lived in Wainui for a couple of years, about 30yrs back, deer were poking about that far back, I always got a giggle out of Bambi raiding gardens, still do  :Grin:

----------


## Russian 22.

Sounds like a good crossbow would work and be safe if pointed into the bush.

----------


## bluebaiter222

As part of the lower Nth Is DOC culling crew back in the 90's we used to dreed these jobs as it was on our patch.Every winter it was the ineffectual window dressing job of giving the pigs & deer a tong up in  fringe Naenae, Taita, Snakes Gully, Wainui and Eastbourne hills following public reports of fence jumpers raiding Auntys vege patch.
 By the time we were hauled out of the scrub to deal with the issue, invariably the transient jumpers had cleaned up Auntys spud patch and had long moved on to the next tasty  drive in.And so began the dance in the ol man gorse of tracking them down.In the case of pigs the dogs would usually manage to scrag one or two out of a mob and haul it down to Auntys rose bed in a rolling maul/bail.The balance of the mob would scarpper to the next county.At least we could deal to the pig with a safe sticker.But in the case of bailed long necks it was a case of having to use a gatt.I used to cringe discharging firearms in these built up situations.Surely a disaster waiting to happen.The Plod were fully informed of our movements, but just to be walking around in broad daylight with loaded firearms in the burbs was unsettling as the property owners didnt have a clue what was going on.Also at times the bails would occasionally spill right out onto busy suburban streets with commuter traffic .I used to fear getting my valuable pack skittled by a passing vehicle.It was a fruitless ineffectual exercise that I would prefer to foreget.Couldnt get back into the Tari's or Haurangi's quick enuff.
 A yarn to mention from back in that time.   Directly below the summit of the gorse clad Wainui Hill on the  Seaview base was (and may still exist?) THE Tip Top bread bakery.So fresh daily bake fires up say 3.00am,5.00am trucks roll up to the compound to load up for the early morning delivery to the Hutt Valley supermarkets, dairys etc.The compound is 8 foot chain link security topped with razor wire to prevent any light fingered type helping himself to a crate of mollemberg.Double chain link gates for the B-trains only way in or out.Old mate unlocks and swings open the gates for the first truck off the rank to start loading up with the still warm sweet smelling yeasty crates of bread.5 mins latter having loaded the last crate jumps into his cab to turn and burn.Ignition, clutch, select gear , hit the head lights switch, jandal...WHAT THE FUCK!!   Heres mumma feral sow with her litter of piglets drawn out of the cold dark winter Wainui gorse to a feed on some of Tip Top's finest still warm for breaky. They're already thru the gate and he can cut em off at the pass..He won the foot race to the gates.Slammed shut, job done. They all ended up in the staffs freezers and thank christ we didnt get another dreaded message to come sort out some problem pigs.Win-Win

----------


## vulcannz

> I would expect somebody with a suppressor, subs and night vision would  get a few of those deer?


Would love too, got a Blackout suppressed with subs and a Pard NV007... but I value my license.

----------


## XR500

....: "Eating our carbon sink". FFS! haven't twig and tweet got anything better to do???
Thats right. They haven't,

----------


## Woody

I don't know the areas at all but perhaps a little clearing work amongst the gorse and some old style baited deer pen traps might work?

----------


## video hunter

So where is the best "hot spot" street / area in the Wellington area that one can go to with a camera only to photograph deer in?      :Psmiley:

----------


## gilly

> Yep,  but they had better work for Greater Wellington Regional Council, or there's a good chance they would be dobbed in.


I know a very sneaky man, with no fear who gets many deer in that area. He doesn’t work for GWRC either!!! A couple of the heads in his garage would make you drool. He doesn’t have a blackout or night vision gear either.  

I also know a couple of sneaky ginga twins who may or may not be related to me who may get a few deer and catch a few pigs within earshot of many houses in that area.

----------


## bluebaiter222

> So where is the best "hot spot" street / area in the Wellington area that one can go to with a camera only to photograph deer in?


Back in the day the deer were transient, i.e clean up someones caulis then down the road for someone elses tasty treat. This during the stressed winter months.So back then no definative spot x  as a street addy. However there was one consistent spot for boars if you are after happy snaps of Sus Scrofa.Dont know if its still the case  but during the 90's the inmates of Rimutaka Prison raised domestic sows to produce pork for the mess.It backs on to thick gorse, wilding pine & tee tree steep, hill country, so not ideal for telephoto shots of Boris in the open.  Come Sow's cycling time it would draw any local boars out of the Pinehaven ,Silverstream area down to pacing the prison fence adjacent to the piggery which bounders the scrub.Worth a look , we used to tip a few up on that beat

----------


## Woody

I know of some chaps who were getting many deer in the Sydney suburbs. They posed as photographers patrolling the suburbs when they found a deer they used a short dart gun and doped the deer then followed it.  The deer went to stock farms. Never got caught as far as I know.  : )

----------


## steveg

Not a bad example of a backyard Wainuiomata stag

----------


## bluebaiter222

> Not a bad example of a backyard Wainuiomata stag
> 
> 
> Attachment 173790


Yip given age, those Oronga genes always produce weighty heads

----------


## Tahr

@craigc has some magnificent heads from that herd. He might post some pics up.

----------


## oneshot

Deer in the Hutt Valley raiding peoples back yards is nothing new. I have had friends recently show me photos of deer on their back lawn on the outskirts of central Upper Hutt. @craigc made a good point lately that a lot of the issue is large blocks of land that used to get regular hunting access/control have now been split into smaller lifestyle blocks, and those new land owners quite enjoy seeing these pretty deer so don't let people shoot them.
 It can make it difficult when I am undertaking pest control on private land and the neighbours are not happy about it. In the last month I have shot 7 "Town" red deer for people I know. Also deer are quite smart and quickly learn where they are safe. I recently viewed video footage of 6 reds walking between a friends house and garage without a care in the world. She told me that she loves seeing them despite the damage to the garden. And of course they breed and then move into someone else's postage stamp sized block of bush and so the cycle continues.

----------


## Nathan F

Id be investing in a cross bow

----------


## imaca

I watched a guy on youtube shooting pigs with a .50cal PCP air rifle, he was able to knock over several at a time it is so quiet.
Still discharging a firearm in a public place but if no one knows....

----------


## video hunter

Obvious wordings.....
A friendly red stag in velvet watching the photographer.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> Id be investing in a cross bow


 Why not a compound bow? Far fewer $$$ if you look at like-for-like performance. But you are on the right track - super sharp pointy sticks barely even disturb the animals. A friend in SA shot an impala. It jumped like it had been spooked by the shot, looked around and then carried on browsing. He actually nocked a second arrow, because he thought he had missed, (and you pay for the animal you shoot at even if you miss over there...)  After a few minutes, the animal sat, then rolled over and expired - turns out he made a perfect heart lung shot.

----------


## Russian 22.

Well gwyn the CEO of nzda was at our club room yesterday.

He is in the process of negotiating access for nzda members to waikato, Thames valley council owned bush.

Ideally if it is a success then they will try to get every council on board.

----------


## video hunter

Deer in the same place ?



Same clearing as the above previously posted photo of the velvet stag taken some 10 months ago.
Firstly on the clearing there was a hind and a yearly fawn, then they disappeared and then "another presumably different hind" came out? These new photos taken December 2021. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## steveg

Not seeing many deer at the moment, but in a 1km walk with the dog last night I counted 73 rabbits

----------


## scotty

> Attachment 174835 
> 
> Obvious wordings.....
> A friendly red stag in velvet watching the photographer.


ok im not as clued up as some you guys on here  am i wrong or is that stag a bit sika-ish?

----------


## scotty

> Well gwyn the CEO of nzda was at our club room yesterday.
> 
> He is in the process of negotiating access for nzda members to waikato, Thames valley council owned bush.
> 
> Ideally if it is a success then they will try to get every council on board.


if theres even a whiff of deer in the coromandels  DOC send in the cullers.......so thames council would be a bust.....the rest of waikato tho, bring it on

----------


## TeRei

Cant be as bad as Garth Eyles item on NZ Herald about mobs of deer destroying Hawkes Bay and a mob of 30-40 deer in Rissington. What a moron.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Cant be as bad as Garth Eyles item on NZ Herald about mobs of deer destroying Hawkes Bay and a mob of 30-40 deer in Rissington. What a moron.


Thanks for that article, link here https://www.nzherald.co.nz/hawkes-ba...RYJD5A43IHEQE/
I know Garth from the days when he was on the HBRC Land Management. What he's saying makes sense to me, the deer do a heap of damage, and big mobs are increasingly being seen. One of the HBRC biosecurity guys showed me a picture he'd taken of well over 100 reds in one mob on a farm near Tutira. I have not yet seen more than 20 at a time at my place, but 5 years ago there were none. What specific part of Garths article makes you class him as a moron?

----------


## omark

> Thanks for that article, link here https://www.nzherald.co.nz/hawkes-ba...RYJD5A43IHEQE/
> I know Garth from the days when he was on the HBRC Land Management. What he's saying makes sense to me, the deer do a heap of damage, and big mobs are increasingly being seen. One of the HBRC biosecurity guys showed me a picture he'd taken of well over 100 reds in one mob on a farm near Tutira. I have not yet seen more than 20 at a time at my place, but 5 years ago there were none. What specific part of Garths article makes you class him as a moron?



I always wonder why these landowners contact NZDA so that they can arrange organiser hunts on these properties. It would be an obvious solution.

----------


## video hunter

> ok im not as clued up as some you guys on here  am i wrong or is that stag a bit sika-ish?


Who knows, perhaps you are right - perhaps you are wrong. Maybe someone else can comment on your question for you.

Who knows what's lurking out there in the NZ bushes at the present time?

----------


## video hunter

To those that like Red deer photos....



Another clearing not far away from the previous photos, more Wellington Red deer.

----------


## Driverman

They"ve cleaned out my vege garden again.

----------


## piwakawaka

> They"ve cleaned out my vege garden again.


Bloody vegans

----------

